# 06 GLI OE NAV w/ 6disc no Aux jack in glove box



## Jimmy Durango (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: 06 GLI OE NAV w/ 6disc no Aux jack in glove box (Jimmy Durango)*

Looking for iPod integration? Our iPod integration kits also offer an additional auxiliary input. Let me know if you have any questions on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 06 GLI OE NAV w/ 6disc no Aux jack in glove box ([email protected])*

for just a plain aux port, you can use the Enfig MK5 NAV aux and not loose any of the functions your currently have
 Enfig MK5 AUX











_Modified by [email protected] at 7:53 AM 12-4-2007_


----------

